# LOWRIDERS THEN AND NOW



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

Old School Lowriders Then&Now Posts and request old school Lowriders to see where they are now!


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Plum Krazy" Then&Now


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Wife's Enemy" Then&Now


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Krazy Maze" Then&Now


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"69 Times" Then&Now


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Blue Angel" Then&Now


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Touch of Love" Then&Now


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Lethal Weapon" Then&Now


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

Follow @JacquezProductions on Instagram!


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Wicked Astro" Then&Now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

topic has been dun already I believe its called lowriders where are they now, like ur comparison tho most are a sad sight to see


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah but that topic is old, I've acually gone through that topic and I've noticed that nobody has been active since 2013 or so. But I guess layitlow is getting old too.


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

Hectors 63 Impala from the movie Friday Then&Now


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Corona Cream" Then&Now


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Crystal Blue Persuasion" Then&Now


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Perfect Score" Then&Now 

Here's the Scoop on how it got this way: "I recently met the 2nd owner of the car, and he gave me the lowdown on what happened. he is an older gentleman, not in the lowrider scene at all. he bought the car from an auction, knowing that a lot of the car had been swapped out or missing before insurance took it. he are some pics of how it arrived up here in Saskatoon Canada, and then after It was completely repaired and In primer......................................... the entire shop burned to the ground. there were very few parts that were not at the shop at the time of the fire. he had most of the interior at his home, which is now in a different 58 he built. and some of the hydraulic components were out at the time. I got these from him and have them listed on ebay." This was a article on layitlow from a year ago. ( Final Score Pump Blocks on EBay http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131188780522?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648 ) @chrisroarkjr


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Penthouse" Then&Now


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"The Blue Rose" Then&Now


----------



## Deimos666 (Sep 27, 2015)

Sad to see where some of them ended up, I've browsed layitlow many times and seen a lot of the cars in junk yards in other threads, but yeah, some didn't fair so well.


----------



## oklas405 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting these. Post more if you got em.


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

Jacquez Productions said:


> "Wicked Astro" Then&Now


What happen to this astro????


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Jacquez Productions said:


> "The Blue Rose" Then&Now


Still fuckin nice......


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Jacquez Productions said:


> "Perfect Score" Then&Now
> 
> Here's the Scoop on how it got this way: "I recently met the 2nd owner of the car, and he gave me the lowdown on what happened. he is an older gentleman, not in the lowrider scene at all. he bought the car from an auction, knowing that a lot of the car had been swapped out or missing before insurance took it. he are some pics of how it arrived up here in Saskatoon Canada, and then after It was completely repaired and In primer......................................... the entire shop burned to the ground. there were very few parts that were not at the shop at the time of the fire. he had most of the interior at his home, which is now in a different 58 he built. and some of the hydraulic components were out at the time. I got these from him and have them listed on ebay." This was a article on layitlow from a year ago. ( Final Score Pump Blocks on EBay http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131188780522?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648 ) @chrisroarkjr


:tears:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

oklas405 said:


> Thanks for posting these. Post more if you got em.


X2


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Then 1994 & now last week!


----------



## oklas405 (Nov 27, 2013)

Callejeros C.C. said:


> What happen to this astro????


Looks like it became a part of a monster truck show


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

oklas405 said:


> Looks like it became a part of a monster truck show


Yeah I see that but how da fuck did da van end up there unless he park his van in da wrong parking space thinking it was a parking space


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Callejeros C.C. said:


> Yeah I see that but how da fuck did da van end up there unless he park his van in da wrong parking space thinking it was a parking space


I'd say it was on purpose. There's no resale on the old lowrider vans. My homie just took the setup n wheels off his and got rid of it.


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Wicked Astro" Then&Now


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"GrassHopper" Then&Now


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


How did this 65 end up like that??


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

It got caught in a tusami I heard..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Yup I dont remember if I saw it online or on tv when the monster trucks crushed it....


oklas405 said:


> Looks like it became a part of a monster truck show


----------



## josh perkins (Apr 30, 2016)

Guys Check this out !!! Easy money !!

https://youtu.be/V-vTOo7f4f8


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

Guys! If you have any lowrider then and nows please post them up! Make sure to include the car name! - Thanks.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

josh perkins said:


> Guys Check this out !!! Easy money !!
> 
> https://youtu.be/V-vTOo7f4f8


get the fuck outta here with that shit ***


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Teen Angels" Then&Now


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

josh perkins said:


> Guys Check this out !!! Easy money !! https://youtu.be/V-vTOo7f4f8


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Some of those 'now' pics are over 10 years old already :happysad:


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Puro 64" Then&Now


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Inferno" Then&Now


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Then:















Later: 














Now:


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

What's this car called?


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

scrape-it said:


> Then:
> 
> View attachment 1870994
> View attachment 1871002
> ...


How deep are those rims? I need some now


----------



## Zachsta (Jul 25, 2014)

AZs finest13 said:


> How deep are those rims? I need some now



they're 14x10 fentons. crazy wheels. Car was for sale for like 6k or something I think at pomona swap not too long ago.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Zachsta said:


> they're 14x10 fentons. crazy wheels. Car was for sale for like 6k or something I think at pomona swap not too long ago.


 Yup ive been in love with this car since i first saw it, insane how the 5.20s were able to stretch that wide!


----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

Callejeros C.C. said:


> Yeah I see that but how da fuck did da van end up there unless he park his van in da wrong parking space thinking it was a parking space


This was on another thread a while back. I think the dude that owned it just decided to scrap it so he intentionally put it in a monster truck show to be used as a crush car. I don't remember which thread it was in but there were more pics of it getting crushed.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

Jacquez Productions said:


> "Inferno" Then&Now


whats the story behind this? when did it happen? damm


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

bad ass topic keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"La Woman" Then&Now


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Tangerine Supreme" Then&Now


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Sabor a mi" Then&Now


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

I love to see them still around. Its even cooler when they are preserved the same way.


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

I would love to see some cars just cruise at least one a week on da street or some local cashow instead garage kept till a nxt supershow


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Rappers Delight" Then&Now


----------



## Jacquez Productions (Apr 17, 2016)

"Freaky 5" Then&Now


----------



## Viejitos50chevy (Jun 29, 2016)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

scrape-it said:


> View attachment 1890202


Yup carbon copies


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Otra mamada de esas y me bajo el sierre!!!?


----------



## superbatman (Sep 15, 2016)

454SSallday said:


> bad ass topic keep them coming :thumbsup:


x2 :nicoderm:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Tower of power then:








and now:


----------



## CHEVELLE73KC (Nov 12, 2016)

Man...would love to see loco 64


----------

